# Winter 2014 Pokemon tourney signups



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2014)

Starting sign ups now.

Rules

Smogons current OU metagame
Only get to pick 1 Pokemon from each generation
Best 2/3
Double elimination

Sign ups end February 28th, bracket will be made on March 1st



To sign up, leave your Showdown name and the times you are general available.

Bioness, can you send a pm to everyone who participated in the pokemon league.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 8, 2014)

I'd assume you wouldn't have to share your team at this time?

Anyway, officially signing up. Usually available weekdays after 3 pm EST, except on Mondays and Tuesdays. Flexible timing on the weekend.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2014)

Nope, you can alter your team any time you want except when you are battling.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 8, 2014)

Wait we can change teams in between matches?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't see a problem, that way we can post replays without worrying about people getting a inside look of your team.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't think being allowed to change Pok?mon is a good idea... I think, to register teams, we should PM someone that isn't participating, and then the day that the tourney starts, everyone's teams get posted so that everyone is on fair ground. Giving people the chance to switch in between matches just adds a layer of complication that isn't necessary imho.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm having a hard time imagining how allowing free team switching is going to add a layer of complication,  when the alternative has us needing to moniter every single match to make sure someone didn't change a move or alter a ev spread.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 8, 2014)

It seems like a lot of work for the contestants. I just don't think it seems fair and leaves a lot up to chance or getting lucky. People will be almost expected to change teams or be at a disadvantage, and depending on the amount of people in this Tournement that will be a lot of switching and changing.

Why not make it a pool of Pokemon or something? Like We pick 12 and those are free to change.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2014)

We could do something like a pool of pokemon, however I really wanted a layed back tourney without the worry of having to monitor the contestants. We could simple allow them to change pokemon but keep replays a secret.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 8, 2014)

It makes no sense to be able to switch frivolously. Why would you need to change the 6 you picked at the beginning of the tourney? You obviously chose them for a reason, and the only conceivable reason to change it would be because you're trying to get an advantage over the opponent. If you're only switching because you want a new team for each battle, then you could do that on the servers as it is already; no need to wait for a tourney or to find a specific timezone where you and your opponent can fight. I also feel that it takes some of the challenge away.

Also, we could, I don't know, trust the contestants? No one seems like a scumbag to do that here, and even if so; it's a laid back tourney where the outcome (conceivably) doesn't matter other than marginal bragging rights. If you want to cheat to achieve that, then...ok I guess?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2014)

Meh, I'll just leave this up to the contests to decide if they want to switch.



> You obviously chose them for a reason, and the only conceivable reason  to change it would be because you're trying to get an advantage over the  opponent



thatsthepoint.jpg


----------



## Bioness (Feb 8, 2014)

You're the host, so what you say goes anyway Xiammes.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 8, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Meh, I'll just leave this up to the contests to decide if they want to switch.
> 
> 
> 
> thatsthepoint.jpg



And then if both players do that, you're left at square one.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2014)

Bioness said:


> You're the host, so what you say goes anyway Xiammes.



I'll just let the contestants decide, I maybe the host but I don't want to force a ruleset that no one likes.



BiNexus said:


> And then if both players do that, you're left at square one.



Square one for a absolutely fair match? Yeah that doesn't sound like a problem to me.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 8, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Square one for a absolutely fair match? Yeah that doesn't sound like a problem to me.



Square one for the "what's the point in this tournament", I can't think of any other tournament (sports, cards, talent, etc) where you can freely switch out your entire team/deck/whatever and people would be fine with that.

Video games that require skill can get away with changing characters, but in a turn based combat situation, composition is the overwhelming reason for a win. You spend time setting your team up to counter most oppositions. I think finding that balance and winning fully with a team you worked hard on is what makes Pokemon great. While showdown reduces most of the labor you still have to test out teams to find the best one and then you stick with that team making little to no changes after you reached a certain point.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Square one for the "what's the point in this tournament", I can't think of any other tournament (sports, cards, talent, etc) where you can freely switch out your entire team and people would be fine with that.



Sports can have completely different starting line ups, certain fighting tournaments allow the switching of characters.

I honestly don't feel like debating this, never had the intention either.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 8, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I'll just let the contestants decide, I maybe the host but I don't want to force a ruleset that no one likes.
> 
> 
> 
> Square one for a absolutely fair match? Yeah that doesn't sound like a problem to me.



No match up will ever be completely fair; that's completely idealistic. There are too many variables; someone is always at a disadvantage and someone always has the upper hand, no matter how marginal (on either side). However, that's the last I'll say about it. I'm going to participate either way, but that's just how I feel.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm going to keep the same team throughout regardless. 

I ain't no busta .


----------



## Blunt (Feb 8, 2014)

You shouldn't be allowed to change teams once you challenge an opponent, that just makes things way more complicated. For the 2/3 battles that determine the winner/loser, both parties should have to use the same team. However, I can't think of any reason to not let people use different teams for different opponents. We're not gonna know what their team is like and once we challenge them/accept their challenge, we can't change around to team build around them.

Also, I'm signing up.


----------



## sworder (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't see why you can't change teams

If your opponent ends up having a team that entirely counters yours, or you realize you need a stallbreaker for someone spamming toxic or a phazer because they love setting up subs, why can't you fix that?

Like you're gonna lose simply because you got a bad matchup? That makes no sense

Sign me up


----------



## Bioness (Feb 10, 2014)

Okay sent out the invitations to 146 users.

Sorry to the first 50 who got two messages, that was my mistake.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd be up for joining this, my name is Bonly on there.

Although I just downloaded Showdown the other day so I have no clue what UU,Ubers,OU,Smogons current OU metagame ect. mean but I should be able to learn what they are before March 1st.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 10, 2014)

It isn't necessary to download, and as long you select your tier in team builder it will tell you what you can do. The forums are also a good place to get ideas and information.

Like this link is great if you want to know who are the dominate Pokemon in OU (Overused).

the seal on her head in this screenshot


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2014)

Good job Bioness with the PM's.



Bonly said:


> I'd be up for joining this, my name is Bonly on there.
> 
> Although I just downloaded Showdown the other day so I have no clue what UU,Ubers,OU,Smogons current OU metagame ect. mean but I should be able to learn what they are before March 1st.



Basic rundown, 

Smogon sorts pokemon into tiers based on use, in general the more something is used, its generally better then pokemon that aren't used that often. This way everyone can play with their favorite pokemon in relatively balanced tier.

Uber is a tier for pokemon that are considered to strong for normal competitve play, like Kyogre, Mewtwo, Arceus, ect. Ironically Ubers is one of the most balanced tiers with a thriving metagame.

This tournament will be in the OU tier, where everything but Ubers can be used.


----------



## Tsunami (Feb 10, 2014)

So 1 pokemon from each gen?


hmm....


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm up for it.

Whowhatwhen is my name


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll participate but probably lose hard since I've only started tryharding since this generation


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 10, 2014)

current team:

genesect
lucario
deoxys s
aegislash
charizard 
donphan




team try hard D


----------



## Bioness (Feb 10, 2014)

Put them in order of generation Axl Low 

Also we are counting Mega Evolutions as 6th Generation right?


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 10, 2014)

I call gym leader!!

Sign me up! Hiruzen Sarutobi available most of the time


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 10, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Put them in order of generation Axl Low
> 
> Also we are counting Mega Evolutions as 6th Generation right?



NEVAR

shouldnt because its a still gen 1-5 pokemon
mega is intro'd into gen 6 sure 
but that would limit team building plus thered be arguments of oh you have two gen 6 or 2 gen 1


----------



## Bioness (Feb 10, 2014)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I call gym leader!!
> 
> Sign me up! Hiruzen Sarutobi available most of the time



Did you read the OP or my PM at all?


Axl Low said:


> NEVAR
> 
> shouldnt because its a still gen 1-5 pokemon
> mega is intro'd into gen 6 sure
> but that would limit team building plus thered be arguments of oh you have two gen 6 or 2 gen 1



Porygon2 counts as generation 2, while Porygon-Z counts as 4, similarly Chansey is 1, and Blissey is 2. Mega Evolution I personally think should count as separate (most people do already anyway) and have them as Generation 6. Generation 6's low amount of Pokemon is also a reason to group Mega Evolutions with it.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 10, 2014)

well the thing is what if you want to run two megas depending on the situation?

not for nothing but on my team i was gunna mega luke and megazard 
why? adaptability [DOUBLE PUNZ ] 

sure the other one has a "useless item" but it cant be tricked or switched
that pokemon ends up be a non trickable klutz at that point

nothing makes me happier than a rotom that is stuck into a trick because it wanted to swap a mega evo poke x3

plus on the mono type circuit its very common to see mega medicham and mega luke on the same team


----------



## Bioness (Feb 10, 2014)

Mega Lucario may not be allowed for much longer, so enjoy him while it lasts.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Put them in order of generation Axl Low
> 
> Also we are counting Mega Evolutions as 6th Generation right?



Why the pokedex number is still the same, it would take up the 6th gen team spot. You can only have 1 Mega Evolution anyways.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 10, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Why the pokedex number is still the same, it would take up the 6th gen team spot. You can only have 1 Mega Evolution anyways.



Fair enough, so they are just whatever generation their main form is then?


----------



## sworder (Feb 10, 2014)

lol at axl using everything that's about to be banned. hope u have a back up team

on a similar note, do we have to post our teams?

mega stones are an item. giving a pokemon an item doesn't change what generation they are from

been testing out a team and i need my baby pinsir to be gen 1

funnily enough i expect most teams to end up being kinda samey


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah that sounds about fair, making mega evolutions count as 6th gen just means you can just run 2 pokemon from the same generation, it also puts you at a slight disadvantage as they can easily figure out your Mega.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 11, 2014)

I want to sign up for this.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 11, 2014)

i'll sign up

HexGhost is my showdown name


----------



## Bioness (Feb 11, 2014)

I think just to make sure we have people who are signing up and not just posting we do something like



> *Signing Up*
> 
> Showdown name: Bioness


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 11, 2014)

> Platinum
> Blunt
> Xiammes - Xiammes
> Bioness
> ...



Everyone that has signed up so far, if I don't have a dash by your name it means you didn't post your showdown name.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 11, 2014)

Showdown name is Plat .


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm SithAvenger on Showdown.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 11, 2014)

someone make a rodent team


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 11, 2014)

@Xiammes I signed up in the first post

Showdown name is TheBiNexus


----------



## Bioness (Feb 11, 2014)

saikyou said:


> someone make a rodent team



Rattata
Raticate
Pichu
Pikachu
Raichu
Sandshrew - aren't technically rodents
Sandslash - aren't technically rodents
Nidoran♀
Nidorina
Nidoqueen
Nidoran♂
Nidorino
Nidoking
Sentret
Furret
Plusle
Minun
Bidoof
Bibarel
Pachirisu
Patrat
Watchog
Emolga
Dedenne

There you go.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm gonna do a female exclusive team


----------



## Bioness (Feb 11, 2014)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I'm gonna do a female exclusive team



Nidoran♀
Nidorina
Nidoqueen
Illumise
Latias
Froslass
Wormadam
Vespiquen
Happiny
Chansey
Blissey
Kangaskhan
Smoochum
Jynx
Miltank
Cresselia
Petilil
Lilligant
Vullaby
Mandibuzz
Flab?b?
Floette
Florges

Have fun


----------



## Bonly (Feb 11, 2014)

Bioness said:


> It isn't necessary to download, and as long you select your tier in team builder it will tell you what you can do. The forums are also a good place to get ideas and information.
> 
> Like this link is great if you want to know who are the dominate Pokemon in OU (Overused).
> 
> Link removed





Xiammes said:


> Good job Bioness with the PM's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you my good sirs, these were quite informative .


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 11, 2014)

sworder said:


> lol at axl using everything that's about to be banned. hope u have a back up team
> 
> on a similar note, do we have to post our teams?
> 
> ...



START THIS TOURNEY BEFORE MY TRY HARD TEAM IS ALL BANNED


----------



## sworder (Feb 12, 2014)

^ 

my username on showdown is sworder


----------



## Ghost (Feb 13, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Rattata
> Raticate
> Pichu
> Pikachu
> ...



If I do participate I'll make my team out of this list.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2014)

How many legendaries and are megas allowed?


----------



## Bioness (Feb 13, 2014)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How many legendaries and are megas allowed?



OU tiers and you can only have 1 Mega at a time on your team anyway, even if you have multiple Mega Stones. Haven't you played X and Y?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 13, 2014)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How many legendaries and are megas allowed?



Legends don't matter and you can only mega evolve once.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 13, 2014)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I'm gonna do a female exclusive team



In b4 all of hiruzens opponents run males with attract.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 14, 2014)

Platinum said:


> In b4 all of hiruzens opponents run males with attract.



sylveon gunna charm dose cuties :33

HURRY UP
I DONT WANT MY TRY HARD TEAM TO BE BANNED T___T


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah, let's get this started.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 14, 2014)

Does any one else want to move the registration date down?


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

I do!!!

And I'm no longer running a female exclusive team


----------



## Saru (Feb 14, 2014)

Double elimination was a good idea. I'd like the tournament to move along swiftly.

*Showdown Name:* Blazze


----------



## Rain's Angel (Feb 15, 2014)

a bit skeptical if i'm free enough but i'll sign up i guess.

showdown name: rainangel


----------



## Lasker (Feb 18, 2014)

Signing up!
Showdown nameeepB


----------



## Platinum (Feb 23, 2014)

Is this still going to be a thing?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 23, 2014)

Sign ups aren't over with yet, but I might move it along this week.


----------



## Weather (Feb 24, 2014)

Signing up fellas

Showdown Name: *Rein-San*


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 24, 2014)

Alright going to start this in a few day.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2014)

my try hard team is banned T__T


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 24, 2014)

Deoxys Speed is still around.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2014)

brb making a trolling stall team


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 27, 2014)

i think i'm going to drop

not really up for a tourney anymore

sorry


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 27, 2014)

Alrighty then, I'm still going to run the tournament, but would anyone want to be a co-host? March is probably going to be a very busy month for me, and I would appreciate the help.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2014)

I would but I'm trying to set up my Godzilla Mafia that's been delayed for 2 months


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 28, 2014)

Showdown name: RichRob12


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 28, 2014)

I wouldn't mind co-hosting.

Let's just get this shit started.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 1, 2014)

Alright tournament bracket is up. 



If anyone wants to cohost, I can send them the username and password to this challonge account.

Bio, if you would so kindly send a pm to all the participants.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Platinum
Blunt
Xiammes 
Bioness
Sworder
Bonly
What 
Didi
Axl Low
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Sage Master
Binexus
Saru	
Rain Angel
Lasker
Weather


----------



## Bioness (Mar 1, 2014)

Wait is it starting now or what?

Since it isn't too many, it would likely be better for you to PM since you will have direct contact with them.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 1, 2014)

Damn just when I thought I could get off being lazy. I get to it tonight at work, give me something to do.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 1, 2014)

PM's sent, Sage Master and What couldn't be sent a PM.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 2, 2014)

Me vs Didi.

I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 2, 2014)

shit my team isnt even ready


----------



## Blunt (Mar 2, 2014)

Was it ever decided whether or not we can switch teams and under what circumstances we can do so if we are allowed to?


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 2, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Alright tournament bracket is up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I told you I wouldn't mind co-hosting. 

So when do we start?


----------



## Weather (Mar 2, 2014)

So finally huh? I'm ready now.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 2, 2014)

wheres my name I signed up before the 28


----------



## Bioness (Mar 2, 2014)

Rain's Angel said:


> shit my team isnt even ready



Pessh, it isn't hard, only took 2 1/2 hours to get my final team. 



blunt said:


> Was it ever decided whether or not we can switch teams and under what circumstances we can do so if we are allowed to?



I would like this answered, cause that is another 2 1/2 hours to make another team if true.



Bushido Brown said:


> wheres my name I signed up before the 28



More than likely someone will not respond and you can replace them in the next few days (worse case) or you just automatically advance to the next round.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 2, 2014)

either or is fine. im new to competive battling so ill probably be an easy out


----------



## Bioness (Mar 2, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> PM's sent, Sage Master and What couldn't be sent a PM.



If they couldn't be sent a PM, send them a VM, and if you couldn't do that then drop their asses. People shouldn't sign up for stuff if they don't have any communications open.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 2, 2014)

if someone gets dropped im free for six more hours and 1-9am et everyday


----------



## tgre (Mar 3, 2014)

oh shit can I join this shit as a challenger this time around?


----------



## tgre (Mar 3, 2014)

oh wait... looks like sign-ups are finished D:

feck


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry Bushido, you can take my spot. 

Everyone try to contact your opponents, I'll be doing mass disqualifications by monday for anyone who didn't post in this thread after I sent the pm's.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 4, 2014)

I contacted but he never showed up


----------



## Blunt (Mar 4, 2014)

Hiruzen and I are supposed to have ours tonight. 

Still no answer as to the team switching question....


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 5, 2014)

I beat Bushido 2-0.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 5, 2014)

binexus beat me in two games. but I tried my best


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2014)

Okay I've tried three times to battle with Hiruzen. Twice he even challenged me, I said I was available and he never responded. Disqualify me if you have to but I'm kind of over this.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm thinking of shutting down the tourney , or I will treat it like the Yugioh tournament and  have no restrictions on time and let everyone compete at their leisure until it fades into obscurity.

You guys can decide the fate of this.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, it isn't moving fast at all 

I'm sorry, not sure what is different now.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 7, 2014)

I haven't seen didi around so i'm stuck.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 8, 2014)

sorry about this! i'm making my team now and i'll have my battle this weekend


----------



## Lasker (Mar 8, 2014)

Whenever you like Rain's Angel.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 9, 2014)

lost to Lasker twice, gg. congrats!


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 11, 2014)

My opponent dropped out


----------



## Bioness (Mar 11, 2014)

What still hasn't responded to any messages, if we still want to do this thing I can battle someone else who doesn't have an opponent.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2014)

Hiruzen and I fought, I beat him both times.

He used different teams if that is okay, I just stuck with the same one.


----------



## Lasker (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok, so there are still Saru vs SageMaster, Weather vs Bonly, Sworder vs Axl Low and Didi vs Platinum.
If your opponent doesn't respond, perhaps you should fight someone else, as Bioness and Hiruzen did.


----------



## Weather (Mar 16, 2014)

Won't be participating due to recently having an operation on me.

Sorry fellas.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello, is anyone still alive here?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 6, 2014)

well this thread and tournament is a all but dead. That seems to be the case with everything but the basketball and football contest I do here


----------

